# Wrong type of Joint Compound or Tape



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

If it were me, I would roll the dice and put on my 3rd coat and see what happens. Are the visible spots of tape on tapered or butt seams? If they are in the tapered seems you may not have enough mud in there. If it is on the butts, then maybe floating out even further may be in order.

If your 3rd coat covers it then wait and see what the future holds. It may crack, it may not. 

Good luck.


----------



## bigwill (May 17, 2011)

These are vertical seams. 1 side is tapered and 1 side is butt. I didnt know it mattered until I started reading today. Wish I had found this forum before I hung the drywall. Do you think I should use a different type/brand mud? Maybe a heavier compound? The one I have is the rapid coat low dust. I thought they were all about the same but guess I should have started with all purpose and paper tape for all joints


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

Next time, tapered edges go together as much as possible.

As for the mud, all purpose (green lid from USG) can be used with paper tape. Mesh tape should be used with "hot mud" (the powder stuff in bags that needs to be mixed with varying dry times).

If you used the lightweight compound, which is a finishing mud, with the initial bed coat, you could definitely run into problems, not only with your mesh but also with your paper corners. It doesn't have the glue type additives that are essential when taping. Again, most of the work is done so you could let it ride and see what happens.

My biggest concern now would be the seams. On the butt side you are definitely going to have to float out moreso than if you had 2 tapered edges, probably almost 2 feet. It is all going to depend on the level of finish you are looking for. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## bigwill (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Ricky. Do you think I should switch mud types of continue with the lightweight stuff? I have to buy more anyway since I am out


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

No problem.

At this point I would continue to use the lightweight. It is much easier to work worth and easier to sand.....which there may be a lot of.


----------

